# Jorgen on board



## Sid_Barnhoorn (Mar 7, 2005)

Hi J?rgen,

Welcome to V.I., enjoy yer stay!

Cheers,


----------



## Peter Emanuel Roos (Mar 7, 2005)

Sid, your picture is missing  - no it's not :D


----------



## Herman Witkam (Mar 7, 2005)

Hi there J?rgen.

Great music, great website design!

Welcome to V.I. !


----------



## jorgen (Mar 7, 2005)

Thanks guys!!

Hi Hermann
-I like your samples, they add a nice ethnic touch to the lush VSL environment. Haven't used it yet but will do sometime soon.


----------



## Frederick Russ (Mar 7, 2005)

Welcome onboard Jorgen - nice stuff on your site - very tastefully done. I loved your 'Strings' rendition in the movie section - very nice! The full orchestra example is also very cool. Would love to hear a higher quality version though of each.

See you around the forums then.


----------



## jorgen (Mar 7, 2005)

Hi Frederick

Thanks for listening. "Strings" is a feature film with marionette puppets! playing currently in France, coming up in most of Europe this year. Full length score, I will put some more pieces from it this month when updating the site. Full orchestral writing, recorded sync to picture and really a great job - especially when it was over...


----------



## Frederick Russ (Mar 7, 2005)

Fabulous! I wonder if we could catch it here in the states? Keep up the great work.


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Mar 7, 2005)

Hi Jorgen, how is it going man!

We met at the Scott Smalley seminar this past fall (I am the french guy)
Welcome to VI. Glad to have you onboard.

Best of success with "Strings", remember the Zed clef ! :wink:


----------



## jorgen (Mar 8, 2005)

Hey Patrick!

Good to hear from you, yes - the Zed clef is already part of my vocabulary and works brillantly both in live orchestrations and MIDI-wise. How is business in NJ?

Strings is currently distributed to France, Scandinavia, NL, D, Lux, B, GB, I, P, E, Mexico, Turkey, Russia, Balcans, Korea, Japan, Indonesia, Thailand, Canada - And I'm working on getting the soundtrack out as well. 

To Frederick; Strings played at Palm Springs Festival, And NYC film festival but no US-distribution yet.


----------

